# Layout blind advice needed



## thehazer (Apr 8, 2006)

I am in the process of buying a layout blind, and have it narrowed down to 3. I don't really care about cost that much, looking more for quality, reliability and concealment. I will be using my lab and was wondering if people would suggest a seperate blind such as the Mutt Hut, or one that the dog is at your feet via a zippered outlet or is it better to just have the dog beside the blind? Anyway, here are the 3 I have narrowed it down to, 1. Final Approach - Pro Guide Eliminator, 2. Avery - Finisher, and the
3. Gooseview Industries - X-terminator Layout blind. Any and all advice is much appreciated since I am pretty new to this and value the advice that comes from those with hands on experience. Thanks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have an eliminator and a Finisher. If I can drive the trailer into the field I like the eliminator much better. If I need to pack in then the finisher is better. I like the finisher best of the two if I have a choice!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Not to throw a wrench into the mix, but you should check out the SUB from Final Approach. It is the best of both worlds. It folds in half and has straps for carrying.The Eliminator breaks down, but does not fold. It also has a solid frame. No offense to the Finisher guys, but it feels a little rickety with all of the side to side movement. Also it is waterproof, which none of your original choices are. (that might not matter to you). And finaly it has alot of extra room. The fact is any of the blinds on your list will serve you well. Like djleye said. The Eliminator is a big blind and without a trailer, is a compleate pain in the a$$. The finisher folds down very nice, and from what most people say, it is a great blind.

I got nothin' else.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Gunny said:


> Not to throw a wrench into the mix, but you should check out the SUB from Final Approach.


The back sling is padded all the way up to and over the neck rest, the finisher has a foam wrap on the neck rest that the back sling goes over and it puts a kink in my neck after awhile. If you lay in one youll know what Im talking about, they are worth a look.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> No offense to the Finisher guys, but it feels a little rickety with all of the side to side movement.


I have a Finisher blind and thats the only part I dont like about the blind. I think all blinds you have, to choose from are great blinds and we all have perfrences. I have no problem carry the Finisher around and folding it up is nice and its not too heavy.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

All the guys (13) that are in my huntin group including myself all use the Final Approach Eliminator SUB's. They work awesome. In early season we knocked down 32 birds in one morning in our blinds in a fresh harvested bean field. They are great because you can easily put stubble in the elastic straps and make the blind blend in great with the terrain you are in. I also have Final Approach Full Body geese, and with the quality of the blinds combined with the durability of these decoys, I have to say that Final Approach is a kick-butt and dependable product to own. Plus FA's customer service rocks. I'd go FA all the way! -Kev


----------



## thehazer (Apr 8, 2006)

Anybody else have an opinion on this, so far everyone has been very helpful, exactly the type of info I need, thanks. So what do people feel in regards to the importance of dog place?... in the blind, their own blind or beside the blind? Thanks to everyone who helps.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Get your dog his own blind, much safer for the dog, let me put it this way would you let one of your kids hunt with you with his head hanging out the end of your blind shooting over it????? I have a both brands avery and final approach , Go with the FA lower and built better...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*No Doubt - Final Approach SUB*

My bro and I bought these and love them. There roomy and comfortable. And built tough. Pay the extra money and get the CAMO.

This is really important. It's like 40 bucks more.....what's the difference after at least even 4 years of use.....it's nothing. We've seen our friends with the EXACT same blinds in Field Khaki and they are a lot harder to conceal. Also mud it up.

The SUB also is compacter which is nice. But when it's open.....my friend who is *6'2, and 225 lbs. had no problem laying in it*. Make sure that you set up the blind completely though......lol....we didn't set up the leg stands near the head and it made it hard to get in the blinds with boots on.

My friend bought 2 of the Avery Finisher's . One is new and the other is older. They are really BUILT differently......the new ones are built like CRAP. The old ones were much better. The old ones are nice blinds too.....but I wouldn't buy a new one.

A guy on this sight said he recently bought a *Final Approach S.U.B. *in Field Khaki, and had it shipped to his door for *$149 total*. That's hard to beat.

Good luck, tell us what you buy.

:sniper:


----------



## thehazer (Apr 8, 2006)

Any other opinions on where to train the dog to hunt, regarding from within a foot exit, beside blind, or seperate(mutt hut)? I agree with a previous post about the dog safety issue about being in the blind, had just seen some pictures and was wondering how that worked. What about the camo covers for the layouts? Winter wheat and quack grass, are they worth buying? I will definetely be buying in a camo pattern and not brown, just not sure if I should go AdvMax4 or Mossy Oak ShGrass. I will be mostly in hay and grain stubble, along ponds sometimes, is there any difference to those reading this, what do you think? All responses and advice much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wasn't trying to be a know it all about the blind just trying to make a point about the saftey of the dog, not only the fact that it could get shot but also the affect of muzzle blast over a period of time.. We put our dogs directly behind our blinds in there own blinds. Laying beside would be fine but i have found that a blind of there own is like a kennel and it creates a sence of security, Warm, out of the wind and the elements, and comfortable during the slow times, I even bring a pad along for them to lay on. A comfortable dog is a more tolerable calm dog in the field..

As for blinds the FA hold up alot better than the avery models, my finisher will be my last avery product...


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I have Avery Finisher dog blinds that I got a good deal on, but if Id of seen this ad for FAs dog blind Id of bought them. Heres the link if you want to check them out.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/315,68803_Kolpin-Final-Approach-Hide-A-Pooch-Hunting-Blind.html
These blinds are a little bigger but not as tall as Averys dog blinds, plus FAs customer service rocks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I looked at them all and went with Gooseview X-Terminators. After using them two seasons, I'm positive I made the right choice. IMO, they have the best features and cost less, to boot!

The only thing the zippered bottom is good for is it makes cleaning the X-Terminator easy. Putting the dog in there and shooting over it's head is a good way to ruin it's hearing. Also makes it virtually impossible to twist around or jump out to shoot anything behind you, with a lab nestled between your legs.

I use a Finsher for my dog, as it was readily available. After two years of using it I can say it does the job well, but I'm looking at replacing it with Gooseview's dog blind...


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Definitely get your dog his own blind. A well trained dog will go right into them and stay until sent on a retrieve. As stated earlier, much safer for the pooch. Think of where his head would be for the muzzle blast - or worse.


----------



## thehazer (Apr 8, 2006)

Can someone tell me if the doors are spring loaded, is the face mesh removable, head rest adjustable, is there zippered access to the foot end??? I have looked at a couple of sites and some of the info is pretty vague. So far looks like I will likely buy the SUB in shadow grass as well as a Mutt Hut for the dog. All good info so far, thanks to those who have responded, much appreciated. Anyone have any feedback on the Goose Chair? Was thinking of buying one of these as well just to have in case someone needs a blind or if I want to try something new or have an option. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

i have a final approach sport utility and i love it it is low to the ground and covers u great!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Hal (Sep 30, 2005)

Has any one tryed the laydown blind that Cabela's has the interceptor.
For $169.99


----------



## destoned (Nov 13, 2004)

My friends a I have different kinds of blinds and I believe the best is the finisher.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

i have the avery power hunter, its alright but can be kind of hard to see out of the mesh that covers your head. it is hard for me to focus on the geese or ducks while they are out aways, once they come in close you can see them fine. This fall im going to upgrade to a avery finisher


----------

